# can't find etc folder



## dladenhe (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey, I'm new to macs, and I'm trying to install PHP on my computer. It worked an everything, but I need to tell the computer that I want files with the extension .php to be run by PHP or Apache . Anyway, in order to do this I need to access a file called httpd.conf, which is in the etc folder. However, I can't access this in terminal when i type in cd/etc. Any suggestions?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 3, 2008)

> I can't access this in terminal when i type in cd/etc


There should be an /etc folder -- you need a space between "cd" and "/etc".

Also, the httpd.conf file on Mac OS X is located in /private/etc/apache2, not /etc.


----------

